# Cockatiel with sore on bottom of foot



## lbeckman (Jun 26, 2016)

It's my cockatiel, not a budgie, but I don't think it's a species dependent question (and you guys are the best!).

Short version:
I noticed today that Simon has a sore on the bottom of his right foot. Photo below. I have an appointment with an avian vet on Friday. In the meantime, any reason not to use chamomile tea soaks? Any other suggestions?

Longer version: about two weeks ago, he injured his left foot--soft tissue injury. I took him to the vet then, she gave me something (sorry! not at home at moment!) to help with pain and inflammation. The left foot hasn't gotten much better, I think because was loosing his footing a couple of times a day and landing with an awful thump on the bottom of his cage, plus he got away from me a couple of times and landed on the floor a little hard. I got him a cage that's only 18" high and moved him into that yesterday, padded the bottom with a towel, and put it on a low table (so that I can sit on the floor when I take him out). There are a couple of other perches in there, but he spends most of his time on a rope perch. I noticed today that he has a sore on the bottom of his right foot. Poor guy! In retrospect, he has been much quieter the last couple of days. Also, his right foot and leg is a little swollen.

Thank you for any suggestions!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Using chamomile tea as a soak will be fine.
Alternately you could also soak the foot in water with Epson Salts added.

Correct me if I'm mistaken -- Simon is sitting on the rope perch most of the time since his foot was injured - right?
If so, it is because it is softer and doesn't hurt his foot quite as much.

Normally when Simon is uninjured I'm sure you have multiple perches of varying diameters for him rather than dowel rods which can cause bumblefoot.

Sending healing energy and positive thoughts to little Simon.

Best wishes!*


----------



## lbeckman (Jun 26, 2016)

Thank you! Yes, there are perches of multiple diameters and materials in each of the cages. However, in all of the cages the highest up perches are the rope ones, so all of the birds do use those the most. Would it be better for there to be multiple perches at that same level?

I just got home and while Simon is asleep now, I decided to make myself some chamomile tea and prepare his so that it will be ready for him in the morning.


----------



## lbeckman (Jun 26, 2016)

First, let me say that I am very fortunate compared to all of the bird owners without close by avian vets. My usual avian vet was out of town, and the "substitute" was also excellent. 

Simon's foot was better when we went to the vet on Friday than it was in the picture I posted. I totally credit the chamomile tea! :urock: She gave me some silver sulfadiazine cream to put on it and said to continue the meloxicam for pain and inflammation. She said that it could take a while to fully heal. He has lost his tail feathers (likely crowded cage before being surrendered to the parrot rescue), and that's going to affect his balance along with his injured left foot, sore right foot, and an asymmetrical wing clip. 

Simon actually likes the taste of the meloxicam and I figured out how to get the cream on the bottom of his right foot without it being a thrice daily struggle. I put some on the tip of my finger and get him to perch that foot on it. He already thinks I've lost my mind, so this just adds to it. :biggrin1:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm so glad that Simon's foot is doing better, that the chamomile tea is helping, that you have a great avian vet, and that you've figured out how to easily get the silver sulfadiazine cream onto Simon's foot without a struggle! :2thumbs:

Simon is very luck to have you!*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm so glad to hear everything went so well with little Simon, and that the chamomile tea helped!  I'm sure that soon he'll be just fine :clap:

It's wonderful to be able to have such a great avian vet!


----------



## lbeckman (Jun 26, 2016)

I wanted to update this. Simon's feet are all healed. I'm keeping him in the 30"L x 18"W x 18"H cage until more of his tail and/or flight feathers grow in. I gotta tell you, cockatiels are not the agile little gymnasts that budgies are. :wink1:

Here's a picture of Simon demonstrating how a shredder toy should be treated:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm so glad that little Simon is much better now  He's a gorgeous little guy and it's great that his feet are healed :thumbsup:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm really happy to hear little Simon's feet have fully healed now!

By the way -- Simon sure is a handsome fellow. *


----------

